
Show HN: Beautiful React UI components for your next project - reactivex
https://github.com/appbaseio/reactivesearch/blob/dev/README.md
======
reactivex
Hi HN! This is a Show for the 2.0 release of ReactiveSearch.

What is this for:

\- Building data-driven apps with React (or React Native), e.g. search UIs,
dashboards, feeds.

\- Building Elasticsearch UIs: components can query an Elasticsearch index
that is hosted anywhere and supports all major ES versions (v2, v5 and v6).

Key highlights in this release:

\- Compatible with any Elasticsearch index hosted anywhere.

\- Comes with over 30 pre-built components which are common in building data-
driven UIs.

\- Can be extended to work with your own UI components. (Really handy if
already have a designed component and want it to work with Elasticsearch).

\- We also provide designer templates of all our components, which is helpful
for creating pixel-perfect UIs.

\- Consistent API for web and native mobile apps (Native version of the lib is
in alpha today)

You can see a post for building an e-commerce UI using Reactivesearch -
codeburst.io/how-to-build-an-e-commerce-search-ui-with-react-and-
elasticsearch-a581c823b2c3.

A lot of sweat and love has gone into building this, would appreciate any
helpful feedback, improvements we can make, or issues you may be seeing. :-)

------
lecarore
The title made me think it was just another materialize fork, while it's
actually an Elasticsearch UI lib, maybe that's the reason you didn't get they
much attention. Nice work, I'd suggest a repost with a less generic title ;)

